# do these work for hash



## skullcandy (Nov 11, 2013)

anyone got experience with these straining bags from ace hardware they called tight mesh strainers they don't have a micro sizewriten on the bag so not sure. I am a bit intimidated to try them there for one time use. i want to make some ice water hash. 

the bag states its for cleaning paint, oil based, varnishes, resins and more 

i am new to this so i only got 3 0z bud to use for it would hate to messs it up


----------



## CatFish (Nov 11, 2013)

I would say no. But we need to know the micron size .of the mesh


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 11, 2013)

what size is needed I am gonna try and count the microns


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2013)

No, those are not nearly fine enough to make hash.  While you can count how many threads there are per inch, that is different from micron size and I don't believe that it is going to give you any useful information.  In fact, if the mesh is coarse enough so that you can count the threads, it pretty much means it is too course for hash.  With bubble bags, the finer the mesh, the smaller the micron size of the mesh--for example most bubble bags go from 220 microns (the largest openings) which you use for the initial mixing of the trim down to the 25 microns which is the used for the final strain and is the finest of the screens.

You can get bubble bags for a pretty good price on e-bay.  I have gotten where I use only3 bags--the 220 for the initial mix, then something around 120 micron and finish off with a 75 or 45 for the final strain.

You can use things like the paint strainers if you are going to make tinctures or something like that where you want to strain the plant parts out and be left with a liquid that contains the trichs.  But unless the mesh is substantially finer, you are not going to catch any trichs--they will wash on through with the liquid.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah  look at Amazon   I got a 5 bag set Micron bags  for under 40 dollars


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 12, 2013)

okay thanks for the great advice I was half ready to use those strainers


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2013)

microns are the measurement of the space between threads, not thread count.


----------

